# Ouch! My tiel plucks my arm/leg hairs LOL



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Rascal has started to pluck my arm/leg hairs out. It hurts like heck but I sit there and let him do it anyway LOL. Does anyone else's tiel here pluck your hairs out? They have such precise beaks it's unbelievable.

On a side note, I took Rascal to Joann Fabrics today in his flightsuit. I think he loved it because he started singing a tiny bit here and there while I was in the store with him and you could see he was excited. Getting the flightsuit on him is still total nightmare. While I drive he sits in his tiny travel cage which is secured down.

It's funny though, luckily most people didn't even notice I had a bird on my shoulder. I've now been asked by 3 different people "is that a real bird"... followed by "it's soooo cute!!". 

I am now officially the "crazy bird girl" hehe


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a sad story but brings back a memory which was happy at the time.

My husband and I got Birdie in the May, mostly because Frank really wanted a pet bird. In the following September Frank wasn't feeling very well and was in the bedroom off the lounge. Birdie had flown in to keep him company and he kept shouting 'ouch' because Birdie was plucking his chest hairs. We both had a good laugh about it when I went in to relieve him of Birdie. Around fifteen minutes later Frank called out in pain and when I went in he suddenly died in my arms of a heart attack. Birdie continued to look for him for quite a few days.

It's good that we laughed together shortly before he had to leave us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

That is so sad


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, they both pluck hairs.

Karen, my father had a heart attack too (but lived) so I can feel your pain. I think Birdie knew something wasn't right and was trying to take his mind of not feeling well


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ziggy does this! His favorite are my leg hairs. Even if I've freshly shaved my legs, he somehow finds a way to pull out whatever stub is left. I let him do it because at least he's having fun.

Then he goes over to my husband and pulls his leg hair, which my husband HATES. I think Ziggy does it just to troll him  Ziggy will also pull eyebrow hairs and beard stubble hairs. I don't know about the beard, but my husband assures me it's excruciating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL, that is exactly why I let him pluck my arm/leg hairs even though it hurts!... he enjoys it and it keeps him busy


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

I take Badger everywhere i go and he loves the adventures and i often get the "omg is it a real bird?".. "is that a parrot?" "its adorable" yada yada yada

but i also get a few "that woman is a f***ing idiot" and other non-repeatable comments lol

Not sure why i get the bad/negative comments to be honest, he's safe in his aviator harness all the time while out and about and he doesn't do anything other then sit on my shoulder nibbling my earrings or sleeping lol

Personally, i don't see how taking your parrot out when you go out is any different to taking your horse out on a trek, or your dog out for a walk etc *shrugs*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

I couldn't agree more!!! 

I see NO difference in taking my tiel with me everywhere than people who take their dogs everywhere. I constantly see people in the mall pushing their dogs around in baby strollers LOL. I cannot tall you how often I see a stroller thinking there is human baby inside it, but then realizing it's a dog!

I haven't gotten any rude comments so far thank goodness, but those people who say such nasty things are very ignorant and pea brained. 

Rascal really loves action and being taken out and about. I think it's fun!


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, just before christmas i saw a guy on a push bike and he had his dog in the basket on the front!!

and people thought I was the weirdo with my tiel on my shoulder lolol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Just wait until a get a second bird (green cheek conure). I plain on getting a second bird a few yrs from now. I will then be walking around with 2 birds on my shoulder.... that might be too much hassle though, not sure. Guess I will find out.

I used to always have my little dog in he basket in front of my bike. I see it often around here along with little dogs wearing clothes being carried everywhere 

I don't know if anyone ever saw that show on TV where people were obsessed with their dogs? This one woman would buy hamburgers from Mc Donalds and chew them up and regurgitate the meat by feeding dog from her mouth like a bird feeds its young... and people think I'm the crazy one? LOL


----------

